# bubba and his dang fur.



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a bubba pug, as most of you know.

between his eyes and above his nose is a deep fold and it is bald. 

it should not be bald. it should have fur . and other than cleaning it daily with water and a washing cloth, it should not smell nor ever be raw looking or infected.

it is none of those things, but it is bald.

as i wash this fold, i am using coconut oil, olive oil, and emu oil.

is there something else i can use that would help his fur to come back.

he is also still missing fur on his stomach, from when i gave him salmon oil to give him omega threes that he was not getting from the food i was feeding....

he was not friends with salmon oil. 

and then i gave it to him again.....thinking it was the brand of salmon oil that did not like him. it is the salmon oil. his body does not do well with it, even though it was pacific alaskan salmon oil, wild salmon.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What happens if you get too much O3's? I know with most vitamins, you just get very vitamin rich pee. But is it the same for O3's? Because I know that Bubba (and Melia too) gets really good, grass fed meat that should have a good amount of O3's, as well as good ol' fatty fish. I'm wondering if too much O3's result in a swinging of the pendulum to the other side and you begin to loose hair the same as if you had too little.

I dunno. Just shooting out an idea. Do you feel that an O3 supplement (be it salmon, coconut, emu or olive oil) is REALLY necessary?

ETA: You could always just do what balding men do and get hair plugs so he no longer LOOKS like he's balding. Ahahaha! Plugs for the pug! ound: I kill me!


----------



## pawz (Jul 20, 2011)

You may want to try some vetricyn on the balding areas. We have had some good success with these mysterious skin issues. It is also safe to use for eyes, ears etc. We had an employee use it on her dog with mange and the hair grew back.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How about Rogaine? 
I seriously crack myself up sometimes. 
Sorry re, I do understand how frustrating it is. My friend has a pug, same sort of problem, she has to clean his face wrinkles everyday and after she cleans them she has to make sure she dries them or it makes them worse than when she started. And, his nose is all crusty as well. 
Its lucky they are so cute and have such great personalities!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Re...since you are doing all this stuff and seem to just have potential hair loss issue, I'll throw out another option to consider. We used this on two of our sibes who would get hot spots. Our one boy Thorn was guaranteed several hot spots per year and Sandi would always get one whopper a year...all hot spots of course followed by bald spots. Not good when you are out playing and running your dogs in the winter and going to the winter carnival each year in Lake George. I used a product called Eqyss MegaTek formula. It's an equine formula. I also used it on elbow callouses to grow the fur back too. The stuff smells like a pina colada, you do not need a lot and you rub it into the spot twice a day if possible, and I usually had hair re-growth beginning in a week to two weeks. It also worked nicely to just soothe the hot spots after they were healed, the skin looked less pink very quickly. I still keep it on hand to accelerate healing of any boo boos. lol I had a friend who rescued a sibe who was out on a chain all his life and his ear tips were baldly chewed up. She got hair regrowth very quickly with the Mega Tek. Just an option to consider, we've used it as a conditioner on our hair and love the stuff, it is safe for humans, but it never did help hubby get rid of his bald spot though. lol


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have used the MegaTek on my chihuahua and not sure if it helps or not, but it smells way nummy! One thing that works for Alopecia is Melatonin and I have had success with The Missing Link, I've posted about it here before (I think) but Zoey grew hair on her neck and a little on her belly from her spay scar. Not all will but it's helped my nieces Doxie as well with the 'pattern' baldness.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahh pugs, gotta love them. I have the same issue with eye and nose wrinkles, its very frustrating! Sometimes it will grow back and look really nice, then out of nowhere its bald and red again. I too clean the wrinkles everyday. Personally, I would stop the olive and coconut oil and see how it goes, because with the friction in the wrinkles the heat would get "stuck" and it could cause more irritation. I clean Rubys wrinkles with warm water, antibacterial soap (when needed), and soft cotton pads that I buy at shoppers drug mart for eye makeup removal. It could be that maybe your giving too much moisture to the wrinkles and they just need to be kept dry? I know thats the case with my pug. And when Im home I try to dry her eye wrinkles whenever I can.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

having a bulldog with the same sort of face and wrinkles i found that washing too much made the problem worse ,i now only do annies nose rope twice a week and it seems to work for us ,try cut down on the face washing so the natural oils build up its worth a try,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

richelle, you slay me too.

but you're right. with fat soluble vitamins, one can get too much of a vitamin....

i haven't been feeding fish, since i don't have any right now....so that's not an issue. but most of what he gets is grass fed, except his pork.

molly and richelle, you two should take this act on the road 

rogaine and plugs....tsk tsk LOL

pawz, i'd rather not use vetricyn, especially between his eyes.

stajbs.....i'll look it up and see.....what happens if it gets into his eyes...i wonder....the place that's balding is so close to his eyes...
but i'll look it up, thanks

cprcheetah, we had great success with missing link, but we were home cooking....and stopped using it when we started feeding raw.

the pattern baldness came after we used the first salmon oil and he really was almost bald. his hair started to grow back, and, of course, we thought it was dietary fat that was doing it, so we started another salmon oil, only to find out THAT was the culprit. once i can see. twice is an intolerance.

i can try that, too, kat....and i think i will...that makes sense....
does ruby's nose get all cracked, too? that's where most of the oils go...on his widdle poor cracked nose 

i think what i'm going to do is try the sunflower, flax, pumpkin and sesame seeds that the balkan posters suggested...i'll grind it and put a little in his food....see what that does.

thanks, everyone....this is an ongoing problem that is now over a year old.....

his hair did come back on his belly somewhat. he was pretty bald. i'd like it to come back all the way and the hair between his nose and eyes, in that fold...this time it's not coming back so fast. too bad we're not in summer.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

No, rubys nose doesnt get cracked, sometimes it gets dry at the top but it goes away on its own, or i will put a bit of warm water on it with my finger. Her nose wrinkles arent really that deep, they are just so tight that its sometimes hard to clean them, which is why I just keep them dry and dont put anything else in them because her body heat would warm up the ointments/oils and cause further irritation, iv found the best thing for her wrinkles is just to keep them clean and dry. When they do get an infection I put an antibacterial ointment on them which absorbs and doesnt cause any irritation. When she was first a puppy my vet told me to use vaseline, and that was the worst thing ever, the vaseline would pick up more dirt and keep it in her wrinkles and it was a pain in the butt to clean.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can see how that fold would get icky from the oil...so i'll stop doing that. and just keep it clean....

can i use those baby wipes on him?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> i can see how that fold would get icky from the oil...so i'll stop doing that. and just keep it clean....
> 
> can i use those baby wipes on him?


When I want to clean my dogs quickly but not give a bath, I use the PetWipes.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll say it again as I've said it in many threads before yours, I swear by this stuff. All of Cayenne's hair has grown back nicely, with some grey where she and Kenzie had some nasty bite marks and scars. Calm coat Calm Coat Also, when she was a puppy, she went bald on the top of her head, I think from all the issues of problems from digestive issues with kibble and such and this stuff brought it back.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i believe you, robin....i want to try to do it with food......and if that doesn't work, i shall buy this forthwith.....

i'm pretty sure fish oil is one of the things that helped cause this.....so i'm kind of leery about trying fish oil again...although, yes, it was salmon oil and he eats sardines...i would not know the source of their fish oil....

but i will keep it in mind, for sure.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> When I want to clean my dogs quickly but not give a bath, I use the PetWipes.


so, they aren't the same as the baby wipes...LOL?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i believe you, robin....i want to try to do it with food......and if that doesn't work, i shall buy this forthwith.....
> 
> i'm pretty sure fish oil is one of the things that helped cause this.....so i'm kind of leery about trying fish oil again...although, yes, it was salmon oil and he eats sardines...i would not know the source of their fish oil....
> 
> but i will keep it in mind, for sure.


The calm coat I use does not have fish of any kind in it, it is a topical spray with all botanicals in it. You didn't go far enough into the link. It is a All Natural Topical spray. for dogs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

See if this worksoducts of the highest quality.  

 Natural Topical Spray (Small Animals)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> See if this worksoducts of the highest quality.
> 
> Natural Topical Spray (Small Animals)


thanks, sweetie, i'm looking at it now  i was looking at the wrong product.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy lost all the hair around her eyes and face when I was giving her salmon. It didn't grow back until I removed all fish except herring or tuna and most oil from her diet. Maybe Bubba still has an allergy that you aren't aware of yet? Does it seem to itch him? 

It's hard to picture Chelsy with no face hair but she was awful looking!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> so, they aren't the same as the baby wipes...LOL?


They could be but to me, I feel there is a difference. I have both in my house and the petwipes don't feel as moist and don't have the same scent. I don't want to put fragrance on my dogs even if it comes from a wipe. That's really the only reason I use them. I could be an idiot and they are the exact same thing but the fragrance on the baby wipes, even the "unscented" still has a scent.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

In the past I used to clean Rubys face with unscented baby wipes, but I noticed they kind of leave a residue, which im guessing is to soften a babies skin or something, because after a while it would seem to build up in her wrinkles and cause problems. I switched to oxymed petwipes for a bit, and they did the same thing. The simplest thing that worked for us is just warm water and cotton pads. Ofcourse, each dog is different, so baby wipes may not bother your pugs wrinkles. I even use q-tips sometimes to make sure I really dry inside her nose wrinkles, just gently spinning the qtip. If you do try baby wipes, maybe just get a tissue and wipe away the excess moisture from the wrinkles when your done?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kat, i thought about it on the way to the store and i figured water would be my best bet....so i'll do that in that fold....

but i just bought the seeds and i'm going to grind them and feed some to him every few days and let's see what happens. 

i'm also going to get the topical spray for his belly that robin suggested and let's see what that does.

it's a plan at least.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> Chelsy lost all the hair around her eyes and face when I was giving her salmon. It didn't grow back until I removed all fish except herring or tuna and most oil from her diet. Maybe Bubba still has an allergy that you aren't aware of yet? Does it seem to itch him?
> 
> It's hard to picture Chelsy with no face hair but she was awful looking!


he could, and i've removed all fish from his diet and i'm using plant oils for his omega threes.....but i've stopped them, also....yes, it itches him terribly.

i'm stopping everything....except for water in the fold and i've ordered the spray that robin recommended and i'm going to grind those seeds that the balkan ladies recommended and try that....

so we'll see.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea thats a good idea, maybe all the wrinkles need right now is just gentle cleansing with warm water. Good luck to you and bubba


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> he could, and i've removed all fish from his diet and i'm using plant oils for his omega threes.....but i've stopped them, also....yes, it itches him terribly.
> 
> i'm stopping everything....except for water in the fold and i've ordered the spray that robin recommended and i'm going to grind those seeds that the balkan ladies recommended and try that....
> 
> so we'll see.


You so you know with the plant oils, the one big one that turned Chelsy beet red and made her itch was olive oil. She was okay with sunflower oil. So, not all the plant oils are safe, either. Then again, I suppose would olive oil technically be a fruit oil ? She really reacts badly to fruits so maybe that is the reason.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so far, my dogs have responded well with both coconut oil and olive oil....so i guess they are okay with fruits...

but thanks for the warning.

the only thing i know is salmon oil, two different brands.....made my furkid bald.


----------

